# Not Aquabid pics



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I see several forums that post pictures of Bettas that they like on Aquabid. I'd like to share some you won't see on there. I have 28 Bettas posted in auctions on there now but these are NOT for sale. These are some of my breeder males. After spawning them once or twice I should sell them but I get too attached.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

betta are nice. I like turquoise butterfly.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I have a boy very similar to the 4th. He's my baby... He has too much personality not to look at him when you go past.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's a newer picture. I just pulled him from tending fry and he has some damage to his anal fin but he had grown out more since the picture above. His caudal fin is enormous.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

yep, just like my guy.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Love the pics, Especially the red/black one


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

He's actually my avatar picture that was taken first then the one in the post and then the last one, all about a month apart. I hope his growing spurt is over.


----------

